# Keeps destroying bed



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what's going on with Tater this past week. He broke the zipper from his bed a few days ago and pulled out a bunch of the stuffing. A few days later he pulled out more stuffing and today again. Yesterday he even peed on his bed overnight.

He's been really good overnight until this week, any thoughts as to what the problem is?


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Some dogs dont like blankets and dog beds in their crates.

I tried to do that with my GSD and he kept pushing the bed away from him and up against his crate.

My GSD/Husky mix would shred it to pieces if I put bedding in his crate.

I think they like the coolness of the crate.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

Bed privileges would be revoked. After the stuffing removal comes the stuffing ingestion, followed immediately by the blockage and a $3000+ surgery. All of ours sleep on the crate pan with nothing in their crates but their thoughts .


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> Some dogs dont like blankets and dog beds in their crates.
> 
> I tried to do that with my GSD and he kept pushing the bed away from him and up against his crate.
> 
> ...


The thing is, he loves the bed. He always chooses to lay on his bed in the living room or other soft surfaces around the house. The crate bed is only there for nighttime (we take it out during the day).



bocron said:


> Bed privileges would be revoked. After the stuffing removal comes the stuffing ingestion, followed immediately by the blockage and a $3000+ surgery. All of ours sleep on the crate pan with nothing in their crates but their thoughts .


I will have to take away the bed then. He's had this bed for a few months, I'm not sure what's gotten into him.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I bought one of those stuffed pads when Lucy was young. She did the same exact thing, so I never bought her another one with stuffing again.

I'd give one of these a shot. This is what I use because there's no stuffing to rip out and play with. 

Classic Sleep-ezz Dog Bed - Dog.com


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

mrezkill said:


> The thing is, he loves the bed. He always chooses to lay on his bed in the living room or other soft surfaces around the house. The crate bed is only there for nighttime (we take it out during the day).
> 
> My GSD/Husky mix enjoyed laying on my comforter but then he decided to eat it.  I dont know why he did but he ruined it.
> 
> ...


I dont know.

Maybe he was bored, have you thought about giving him a Everlasting Treat Ball? They are great for boredom and help with mental stimulation. I got one for my GSD/Husky mix, it keeps him busy and it tires his brain out.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Aww, he looks so cute with all that stuffing around him! Stosh hates anything in his crate and will destroy it, but same as Tater- he loves it when it's not in his crate. I do put an old towel in his crate and he mushes it into a pillow. He was at a kennel for a few days and managed to pull his next door neighbors' crate pads into his kennel, run out to his yard and rip the stuffing out of both of them- then went back to sleep on his own bed without touching tearing it up.


----------



## Zan (Nov 12, 2010)

Had to chuckle at that picture - I've seen that expression before! Our previous shepherd did the same thing with her stuffed dog bed. I think she was just bored. She was also quite fond of performing "squeakerectomies" on all stuffed toys. The Everlasting treat ball is a great idea (saving my sanity here, right now.)


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

LOL, I don't see too much remorse on his face.

Not sure why he peed in the crate but the stuffing party could just be a one time thing. He saw a little stuffing, gave it a tug...and it just kept on coming...it makes sense that he'd keep on pulling at it! Probably gave him at least an hours worth of entertainment.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

Love the photo! 

My GSD did that as a puppy. I put one in her crate for day use and she left it alone for a while. Then one day...she shredded it. So now she doesn't have a pad or a blankie in her crate anymore. But she does have one in her crate that she sleeps in at night and she doesn't bother that one at all.

I also have a couple of dog beds around the house so she can lay down on one if she wants too. One of them she tore a small hole in and took some of the stuffing out a couple of times...but she doesn't do that anymore either. And the other one she won't mess with it other than laying on it. 

I would take the one out of his crate and let him lay on the plastic liner. It might be a phase he is going through and will outgrow it eventually.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Stosh said:


> He was at a kennel for a few days and managed to pull his next door neighbors' crate pads into his kennel, run out to his yard and rip the stuffing out of both of them- then went back to sleep on his own bed without touching tearing it up.


OMG...pretty funny after the fact!


----------



## mrezkill (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks for the responses everyone! I was thinking the time change might have had something to do with this also, if it was boredom-related.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Wolf is also going through the phase of chewing up anything in his crate that I have put in there for bedding.....rugs and crate pads. He will lay on them all day unsupervised when they are on the floor, but chew up the same one at night. I now have a quilt under the crate on the tile floor for some cushion and nothing in his crate.....seems to be fine with this arrangement. My older mixed breed dog also chewed up a crate bed a few days ago and he has not done that for 2 years. He must have seen Wolf do it and thought it looked like fun. LOL


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

mine went after the tag and from there all was lost. Tag, zipper, anything hanging out.

My current little guy is not a bed or toy destroyer...thank goodness so he has a fleecy bed and like 8 towels in his crate.

Get the crate cup out of crate overnight. He should not need water through the night. Mine stops getting water 1 hour before bed.

Tire him out before bed also. see if that helps. usually tearing things up is a boredom or I see a tag/zipper thing.


----------



## Raven103112 (Nov 12, 2013)

Airline Blankets work for me!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

don't put any bedding in his crate and take him out
overnight.


----------



## kirsten (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine destroyed her bed too so I just put a fleece blanket to lay on in her crate. I noticed sometimes she chooses to lay on it all bunched up or sometimes she pushes it aside to lay on the crate pan. She can decide though and she hasn't tried to chew on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Kaleb sleeps on his bed in the crate, but once awake and out of the crate if I leave the door open he pulls the bed out and starts chewing on it. 

Maybe he would like the crate better without the bed in it.


----------

